# Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Teeth?



## slapshot (Feb 2, 2007)

Our 15 week old pup Udo LOVES chewing, especially marrow bones. I have read differing opinions about them. Suffice it to say, his baby canine teeth are all broken off (not just worn down) at the tips. We also play a lot of ball (some tennis ball chase - I know about they are not good for adult teeth -, soccer ball rough housing, and rubber ball on the end of a rope toy tug). He was also a major rock hound when he first came home, this has tapered off a lot, but until we catch him, he still grates his teeth on an occassional brick wall, stair, etc. when there is something he must lick/mouth. 

We want to assure his adult teeth do not end up like his baby teeth, but he is definitely a chewer. I have done some thread searching but have not been able to find a real consensus. Anyone have any definitive thoughts on marrow bones and adult dogs? Keep 'em or chuck 'em? 

Thanks!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I paid $600 on surgery for excision of broken teeth from bones - so you know where I stand on this. I think though it depends on the dog - mine is a dedicated chewer who loves to bite down hard - and he bit down so hard he broke 2 teeth at one go. Marrow bones are probably fine for gentler dogs.

dd


----------



## slapshot (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks dd, I think Udo will fall in your dog's category!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I used to let them chew on cooked bones, but after reading that it was the cooking that made them so hard, now only let them chew on raw bones. 

I never had any broken teeth, but don't want to go there, either.

As for tennis balls, it's the adhesive that does their enamel no good.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Marrow bones are great but brady wore done one side of his teeth and the K9's are worn down pretty good.
I wish I didn't give him the marrow until he was fully developed
and he loves them


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

Chama broke a tooth on one (she was an adult at the time). It was a raw bone.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

I'm not a fan of marrow bones raw or otherwise. They're just too dense for many dogs' teeth. Especially power-chewers. I raw-feed my dog and most of us recommend avoiding the weight-bearing bones of mammals because they're so thick. Some dogs can handle them okay. But I'd rather not risk it myself.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

i've known of adult dogs to split their teeth on raw marrow bones. (ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch)

b/c of that, it's unusual my guys get them - but i always, no matter what the bone is, supervise. even if they're eating raw chicken wings (and i only give raw bones).


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

I haven't offered marrow bones to my now 7 month 2 week old pup. But I do give beef back ribs as recreational bones. I bought a bag and separate each rib neatly with a cleaver. It keeps her occupied for hours, and has a little more meat on it than a marrow bone. So far no dental mishaps yet, but I do keep a watchful eye on her. 

When she still had her pearly nubbins of sharp baby teeth, she used to grate her teeth on concrete floor or brick walls as well. She has since outgrown that habit, but is a very stubborn rock hound. 

I need to nip it in the bud before she wears her teeth down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've only used marrow bones from 9 weeks old untill now (11 months). i've never had a problem with them and my dogs have never had a problem with them. lot's of people are against it. when i give them the bones raw (not boiled or baked) they get diarrhea. presently we have a GSD and a 7 yr. old Grey Hound and they do well with them. they do well with marrow bones but my Grey Hound didn't do so well on the steps 2 weeks ago. she fell and broke her leg, yucky!!! so she's in the hospital for a few days. we go and pick her up and bring her home. we noticed how badly she's walking. we think it's because of the cast and it must be sore. the next day we realize we don't have rugs on the floor so she's slipping. so we go out and buy rugs and runners. we have this binding on the back of the rugs and runners so they won't move when hops along. yesterday we're out doing yard work and when we come in she's on the bed, our bed. also our neighbor told us the Shep was on the bed and looking out of the window and whinning. ok, now it's Grey Hound in the crate and the bedroom door closed. back to the bones. in your case since your dog's teeth are damaged maybe you shouldn't use them. good luck.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*



> Originally Posted By: jarni've known of adult dogs to split their teeth on raw marrow bones. (ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch)
> 
> b/c of that, it's unusual my guys get them - but i always, no matter what the bone is, supervise. even if they're eating raw chicken wings (and i only give raw bones).


I always supervise when giving bones but supervision would not have saved her tooth.







Basu had no trouble with them and neither did Kai. Now I give chicken and turkey necks.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jarni've known of adult dogs to split their teeth on raw marrow bones. (ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch)
> ...


that's true. though, through supervising i realized luc is a bit of a chomper and adjusted the bones i gave accordingly. 

but even a non-chomper can break a tooth







poor chama!


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

Our old girl LOVED marrow bones. We used to get the half-marrow and raw only, of course. I am of the opinion that cooked bones are evil! Splinters too easily and turns into concrete in the process.


----------



## slapshot (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Marrow Bones-Tooth Breakers - Even/w Adult Tee*

Great comments all. Great feedback. Thanks!


----------

